# Ferodo DS2500. Road legal?



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Just bought some Ferodo DS2500 and intend to swap my OEM discs for DBA’s. Saw some old threads saying they are not road legal? Any advice guys’d?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I've used DS2500s on my 350Z since 2006 and not heard of a problem. Is this some sort of GT-R problem or a Nissan "you must stay oem" pronouncement (which we all know would be rubbish)?


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> I've used DS2500s on my 350Z since 2006 and not heard of a problem. Is this some sort of GT-R problem or a Nissan "you must stay oem" pronouncement (which we all know would be rubbish)?


Just checking as the box says “Track use only” 🙄


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Johnny Mc said:


> Just checking as the box says “Track use only” 🙄


Some older threads from 2010 say they are not approved for road use.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Ran them in my AMG & ran Carbotech XP8’s in my road legal track car. They say that but I don’t know any MOT tester that’s going to pull your pads out & go “oi” 

Past every MOT with them in. Honestly wouldn’t worry about it...just fit them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Had them in 3 cars without any drama’s


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Had them on my 33 for years. Shouldn't be an issue at all


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My initial thought about them not being Avenue Legal was "what a load of old **** !" but having Googled it, the question gets asked on loads of different car forums and it seems they are not.

But how is anyone ever going to know ? For it to fail the MOT, they would have to remove the disks, and they can't do that. And even then, do the pads say what they are on them ? 

I'd not worry about fitting them. I've had them on mine for say 3 or 4 years now and they are much better than the OEM ones, the biggest problem of which is that they make your brakes sound like an old London bus !


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have never known pads to inspected for anything other than wear and tear.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

snuffy said:


> My initial thought about them not being Avenue Legal was "what a load of old **** !" but having Googled it, the question gets asked on loads of different car forums and it seems they are not.
> 
> But how is anyone ever going to know ? For it to fail the MOT, they would have to remove the disks, and they can't do that. And even then, do the pads say what they are on them ?
> 
> I'd not worry about fitting them. I've had them on mine for say 3 or 4 years now and they are much better than the OEM ones, the biggest problem of which is that they make your brakes sound like an old London bus !


^^truth!^^

No MOT tester gives a crap unless your car doesn’t stop right or there’s bugger all pad left.

Fit those beauties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

There's two different things going on here...


*1.* The manufacturer says not to use the pads on a car when driven on UK roads.

This is because these brake pads have characteristics which are more suited to driving on the track because of repeated use and generating sufficient heat. Outside of this environment, the pads won't perform as intended and likely not in a way that would be considered reasonably sufficient in all situations, or 'safe'... i.e. when Joe Public sets off on a cold morning and arrives at his favourite roundabout at 70mph only to find the first application of his brakes does nothing.

Therefore the manufacturer avoids getting Joe Public's blood on their hands because they warned him the pads were 'for track use only!'


*2.* The MOT system enforces DVSA's perceived minimum level of road worthiness for vehicles on UK roads.

In reality, this means passing the brake roller test which demonstrates stopping effectiveness, or getting the nod from the tester from their use of a decelerometer placed in the footwell when driving on the open roads, if your car is a particular type of 4wd and you don't want the diff's getting damaged.

As long as a vehicle meets the prescribed standards, then it is by definition 'road legal'.


If the DS2500 pads passed the MOT test, could the tester overturn the result because he noticed you've fitted 'track only' pads?

If the factory fitted brake pads failed the MOT test, could the tester overturn the result because he noticed you've fitted 'road legal' pads?


Guidance and laws are not the same, which hopefully demonstrates the situation when considering whether a set of brake pads could be deemed to be 'outlawed' on UK roads.

(or Avenues, in Snuffy's case ).


----------

